# Good Scorpion Hunting Spots in Southern California?



## alacran619 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone know of any specific locations for scorpion hunts?  Would like to go experience some of these in their natural habitat and maybe take one as a pet.


----------



## Sunset (Aug 14, 2009)

the desert, cowes moutain, and mission trails.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 15, 2009)

you can come ask if anyone from that part of SoCA wants to go hunting with you.  i know there are ppl who know spots down there and more ppl who would probably enjoy looking for new ones with you
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/forum33.php


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 15, 2009)

Everywhere the land hasn't been developed...


----------



## josh_r (Aug 15, 2009)

there are scorpions much closer than you may think. you just gotta get out to the edge of the city, find an undeveloped lot or a vast open chunk of land. they will be there. you just gotta look man. go black lighting. sometimes i get sick of seeing scorpions when i go to socal. they are EVERYWHERE!


----------

